

How can I monetize a free Mac app? - slavikshen

I have a Mac app with over 10k active users.
However, I don&#x27;t know how to monetize the free app.<p>Is there any Ad platform&#x2F;SDK for Mac?
======
Fastidious
Ads are rubbish, and destroy the user experience. Do you want to make money
with it? Sell it.

~~~
slavikshen
I do sell it. But I think I need the momentum of the free apps. The download
count of the free apps outranges the paid version. So, why not monetize those
users?

